# What is a YZ motor



## Moshis (May 13, 2016)

I bought my 67 that was less than 100 miles from its rotisserie, nut bolt restoration. It was originally a barn find that they spent 1.5 years restoring. The motor was no good. I have approx. 300 pictures documenting the build and every single receipt for every part no matter how small. They installed a motor built by Roush. It was made prominent to me when I purchased the car, but I do not have any info on what the YZ motor is other than the build sheets from the builder. The rest of the car is original other than the paint. It does have some nice power. The DVD of the dyno indicates 513 horsepower to the rear wheels and 551lb feet of torque. No doubt when I drive it. LOL Thank you for any insight.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

If your noting the two letter block code, factory stamped on the face of the block, the block itself, is most likely a 400 block, the particular code was used from '67 to 76 on a variety of 400 engines. Have to know the block casting number on the rear of the block, along with the date code by the distributor, to ID.

With the rear wheel torque #'s youve been quoted, would be fair to bet, the internals are some sort of stroker, and another bet... the heads are well worked aftermarket aluminum heads. Most likely a roller cam. Since you have 300 pics, how about a little more info?


----------



## Moshis (May 13, 2016)

*A few pics from my album.*



Pinion head said:


> If your noting the two letter block code, factory stamped on the face of the block, the block itself, is most likely a 400 block, the particular code was used from '67 to 76 on a variety of 400 engines. Have to know the block casting number on the rear of the block, along with the date code by the distributor, to ID.
> 
> With the rear wheel torque #'s youve been quoted, would be fair to bet, the internals are some sort of stroker, and another bet... the heads are well worked aftermarket aluminum heads. Most likely a roller cam. Since you have 300 pics, how about a little more info?


I am out of town working but i had my wife send me a few of the pics from the album to post here.


----------

